# Strut boots



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I received the KYG AGX for the NX today, and realized I forgot to order boots. Are boots from a local parts store ok to use? Also, should I replace anything else while I am in there?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If the stock boots are in good shape just use them. The rubber's the springs sit on might need replacing but that's usually it.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Do you even need boots? I have been going for about 3 months without any shock boots.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I don't think boots are necessary, I'm not using any.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you dont need them, but when i took mine off i got squeaking sounds.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

You should keep your boot on... the reason they are there is to keep debris from working it's way down into the shock body it's self. It just help keep your shocks working properly longer. You may not run into a problem but those bad boys aren't cheap for the B13!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

My B14's shock/strut boots have been shredded from wear, but the dampers are still working well. Judging from the kind of crap that had encrusted itself on the boots though, it might not be a bad idea to replace them (I'm not replacing mine, cause I kinda want mine to blow. It'll give me an excuse to get the GC coilover setup). Judging from the way the rubber was molded, it looks like they meant it to absorb some of the sounds coming out of the shocks too, so if your dampers are squeaking, replacing them may help.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine had to come off when I installed the koni bump stops.. but I get a little worried about riding without them on..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Strut boots are to prevent ugly metal on metal contact during chassis flex and other movements caused by surface imperfections.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Strut tower mount kit?*

If you all don't mind, I am going to piggyback on this thread. 

I attempted to replace my suspension this weekend with little success. (B13 SE - replacing OE w/ KYB/AGX and ProKits) After 3 broken ratchets, a torrential downpour, and nearly 5 hours of frustration, I finally removed ONE of the strut/spring combos out of the car. I had planned on reusing the boot, rubber seats, and strut tower mount, but alas I had no luck removing the nut from the top of the strut piston rod. (Damn rust! There's no way to prevent the piston rod from spinning in the strut cartridge!)

Question - Is there a kit I can purchase that will replace all of the components in the strut/spring combo? Or will I need a part number for EACH little piece? After looking at the Haynes manual, there appear to be about 7 components I would need to replace. ie - misc rubber odds and ends. BTW, I already have the KONI bumpstops.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You must loosen that top nut BEFORE you remove the strut from the boot housing. Put it back in an soke it in WD-40 of liquid wrench overnight and the next morning, your problems will all go away.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *You must loosen that top nut BEFORE you remove the strut from the boot housing. Put it back in an soke it in WD-40 of liquid wrench overnight and the next morning, your problems will all go away. *


Actually, I tried to loosen the piston rod nut on the other side of the car just to test this theory. The piston rod, despite the strut/spring being installed in the car, will still spin after plenty of torque is applied. I'm not talking fast spinning, but the piston rod in the strut rotates before the nut breaks loose. I think I may need to find an impact wrench to break the nut loose. There's no way the piston rod is going to rotate as fast as the impact wrench. 

Thank you very much for the input. It seems so hard find help on a public forum these days. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Get a nice long breaker bar, and give it a quite jab. Just turning wont work. A sudden force should break it loose.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Get a towl... put it on the the rod inside the spring. Get vise grips and clamp the rod down. have someone hold it and then loosen the nut at the top. And an impact wrench does help only because it's not torquing sideways it's straight on. You can do this very easy with the strut off of the car. the bottom bolts that connect to the suspension are very hard to break. get some wd-40 like he said or liquid wrench and just do some sudden pulls. It'll come off.


----------

